# Poor Fish!



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Who saw Finding Nemo? Fish are friends, not food! 

More at: http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/11/16/fis....ap/index.html


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, but what about all those vegetables? I have known some very sensitive carrots in my lifetime!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Let's not wash our hands, lest we kill the innocent bacteria....


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

And don't forget polio, anthrax or small pox!
Those poor little guys are being exterminated across the globe!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I had to look a little further into this and pulled these "semi out of context" bites...

"Fish are so misunderstood because they're so far removed from our daily lives," said Karin Robertson, 24, the Empathy Project manager and daughter of an Indiana fisheries biologist. "They're such interesting, fascinating individuals, yet they're so incredibly abused."

Seriously, until you have discussed Freud with a Mackeral you just can't appreciate all they have to offer!

"Most people dismiss fish as dimwitted pea-brains. ... Yet this is a great fallacy," wrote University of Edinburgh biologist Culum Brown in the June edition of New Scientist. "In many areas, such as memory, their cognitive powers match or exceed those of 'higher' vertebrates, including non-human primates."

Will they be able to do sign language with their fins?

PETA also will urge changes in commercial fishing practices, for example proposing that trawler crews stun fish before cutting them up.

Give them some Dubya sound bites, that oughta stun them!

Sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Vegetarianism ultimately travels in the direction (circular) of humanitarianism (i.e. ISPP--independently sustainable people for people).

Three Cheers for Soilent Green:
HURRAH, HURRAH, HUR ... mmm (what happend to Johnny?)


...is pp pp pp ppeople


Flash


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh! No! Don't slay that potato!
Let us be merciful please!
Don't boil 'em or dice them.
Or even deep-fry them.
Don't slice them or flake them.
FOR GODS SAKE DONT BAKE THEM!
Don't shed the poor blood of some poor helpless spud
Its the worst kind of thing you can do.
Oh! No! Don't slay that potato
It never did nothing to you.

Heard that on NPR about 20 years ago.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Amen......


----------



## kibbymaster (Dec 7, 2004)

i will take my 7ft fishing rod and stick it in some peta persons ### and eat sushi and fried and baked and broiled and lobsters and clams too righ in front of them with the juices running down my chin and then say wheres the beef roflmao at peta.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Eat or be Eaten !!! lol , Did anyone see "The return of the killer carrots" ??? :chef:


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

of course, who is gonna tell a shark or a barracuda not to eat other fish?
i'll turn vegetarian when PETA can get all the predator fish to give up their
sinful ways and start surviving on kelp.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

""Most people dismiss fish as dimwitted pea-brains. ... Yet this is a great fallacy," wrote University of Edinburgh biologist Culum Brown "
I take umbrage at the slander of peas and other vegetables not present here to defend themselves.


----------

